# Please Help, Transmission problem!



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello,

My transmission has a whine in all gears except 4th (1:1) gear which usually means that the counter shaft bearing is bad (Spdracer explained this to me. Thanks btw) I spoke to the guy who had the transmission before me and he himself is a mechanic who said he never had a problem with it but he would give me my money back which means he probably really did not have this problem. He also looked very shocked when he heard it.

It must be something that happened during install or uninstall (Spdracer explained that this bearing could not be damaged during uninstall or install. It is filled with Pennzoil full synthetic GL4 75-90. It was filled until it ran out of the top. A Z1 TT clutch kit (with new bearings, which make a bit of noise themselves which is kind of annoying but not bad, this only happens in neutral when the clutch is engaged. The throw out bearing was greased before install) was also installed with a newly resurfaced stock TT flywheel.

This sound is driving me insane! please help!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Dump the Pennzoil and try Amsoil or Redline. In the past they have both served me well.


----------



## d_flore (Nov 27, 2007)

different fluid should not cause a whine? This stuff was 50 dollars worth of fluid. Isnt it off that it does not whine in 4th and that it started as soon as a new clutch was put in?


----------

